# Roadmaster supreme on facebook



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2018)

On the old bikes group page, this just in, complete roadmaster supreme bug eye
https://m.facebook.com/groups/234859250021256?view=permalink&id=1112620078911831

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2018)

Hete are a few pics












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 29, 2018)

Dang.  I don't do Facebook...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2018)

With exception of the chain guard, seat and a few smalls, it's all there. WOW! original tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I’d like to know what the serial number is if anyone has access to this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

This appears to be an original, untouched bike so things like rack and cathedral stem seem legit. Surprising not to see the typical rack and bellows stem. Bike was also equipped with locking fork so it was likely the deluxe version of this bike--Lobdell seat and whitewalls vice standard with long spring seat, no locker, and blackwalls. Lastly has the left side horn button. A lot of people don't realize there were two different tanks used on these. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I’d like to know what the serial number is if anyone has access to this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like a lot of preserved original paint under there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Looks like a lot of preserved original paint under there!



Inside of tank shot.:eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Inside of tank shot.:eek:View attachment 911031



Thanks for serial. Wonder if he has the tank guts?  V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2018)

This is an amazing bike. Previously unknown and uncirculated. Looks to have all the major original parts.

Shawn, that rack has a D cell battery tube so I think it just looks odd because it has what looks to be a reflector in the place of the light.

Wonderful bike. One to add to the registry. I don't do the Facebook but would like to know if its for sale ?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2018)

Anybody have a spare badge screw? I'll need that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> This is an amazing bike. Previously unknown and uncirculated. Looks to have all the major original parts.
> 
> Shawn, that rack has a D cell battery tube so I think it just looks odd because it has what looks to be a reflector in the place of the light.
> 
> Wonderful bike. One to add to the registry. I don't do the Facebook but would like to know if its for sale ?



The line's a mile long...and not presently for sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2018)

The line can be two miles long. Money talks and well you know the rest.............

now that I see a better picture of the rack. it's definitely not your typical RMS rack. Very interesting


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2018)

What state is it located in?


----------



## 39zep (Nov 30, 2018)

My guess is the rack is correct.  Pin lug section where taillight mounts was cut off when reflector was replaced.


----------



## John (Nov 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> The line can be two miles long. Money talks and well you know the rest.............
> 
> now that I see a better picture of the rack. it's definitely not your typical RMS rack. Very interesting



There is a public offer of 10K the last I looked, who knows the PM offers


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> The line can be two miles long. Money talks and well you know the rest.............
> 
> now that I see a better picture of the rack. it's definitely not your typical RMS rack. Very interesting




As of this morning, when I read through the comments, there was an offer (made publicly) of $10k as it sits.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> As of this morning, when I read through the comments, there was an offer (made publicly) of $10k as it sits.




If I were in the market for one that is exactly what I would offer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 911028




WHY do folks keep doing this??? You DO NOT need to take the bb down to bare metal to read the serial number! 
If the bike has been repainted, carefully remove the overpaint. If it's dirty, clean it. 
And if you absolutely insist on removing the paint, only remove the bare minimum. 
Now it needs to be painted again or it's going to rust.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2018)

I think that's the flash as the serial number still has paint on it.


----------



## Demzie (Nov 30, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> WHY do folks keep doing this??? You DO NOT need to take the bb down to bare metal to read the serial number!
> If the bike has been repainted, carefully remove the overpaint. If it's dirty, clean it.
> And if you absolutely insist on removing the paint, only remove the bare minimum.
> Now it needs to be painted again or it's going to rust.




Some folks, this gentleman by example aren't typical of the hobby and wouldn't know that sort of thing right off without being explained a process to each variable in search. It's harder to see for some with the paint on so they presume it'd be hard for anyone, it's his bike., Glare or not.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m sure it will go higher but that’s a fair offer for a special bike. I’m sure the line has cleared out a bit. Including me


----------



## stezell (Nov 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> With exception of the chain guard, seat and a few smalls, it's all there. WOW! original tank.



He was saying he also has an aluminum chainguard that wasn't pictured.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 30, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I think that's the flash as the serial number still has paint on it.




Could be. To me it looked like some paint remained around the numbers and looked bare around that.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 30, 2018)

Demzie said:


> Some folks, this gentleman by example aren't typical of the hobby and wouldn't know that sort of thing right off without being explained a process to each variable in search. It's harder to see for some with the paint on so they presume it'd be hard for anyone, it's his bike., Glare or not.




I understand he's a newbie and didn't realize there are other ways to go about it. I understand it's his bike and if he wants to sand blast the whole thing, he can do that.

What I don't understand is seasoned collectors who do this all the time. 
I've had a few that were difficult to read after cleaning, so I take a picture and blow it up so it's easier to read. 
Saw a bike the other day, think it was a. Iver, serial was stamped on the side of the seat tube and they took the paint off to read it. 
Anybody can do whatever they like to their bikes. Personally I prefer to preserve as much original paint as possible. And bare metal on these old bikes is never a good thing.
Just doesn't make sense to me to remove paint when it's not necessary.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

stezell said:


> He was saying he also has an aluminum chainguard that wasn't pictured.



I posted a pic of my girl's 37 as reference and said it's the same guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I posted a pic of my girl's 37 as reference and said it's the same guard.



Ok $10250!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 30, 2018)

I think my offer on the bike was a fair price as it sits. Its missing 4 major things. 1:tank guts 2: fork lock 3: tail light 4: chainguard. And it does need some repairs. Rack tab, duck tail, barn paint removed. Well see. If i get it maybe i could add another original s supreme to the existing bunch.

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> I think my offer on the bike was a fair price as it sits. Its missing 4 major things. 1:tank guts 2: fork lock 3: tail light 4: chainguard. And it does need some repairs. Rack tab, duck tail, barn paint removed. Well see. If i get it maybe i could add another original s supreme to the existing bunch.
> 
> Nick.



Owner stated he has the guard. Good luck Nick!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 911034





39zep said:


> My guess is the rack is correct.  Pin lug section where taillight mounts was cut off when reflector was replaced.







The rack looks to be the early version with the switch behind the battery tube.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 30, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> WHY do folks keep doing this??? You DO NOT need to take the bb down to bare metal to read the serial number!



Because they are blind?!?  I completely agree with you, it makes me crazy when I people go to bare metal; at least he restrained himself.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

No guard. Poop


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 911311



I'm just a small fry hoping for some scraps.


----------



## Demzie (Nov 30, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I understand he's a newbie and didn't realize there are other ways to go about it. I understand it's his bike and if he wants to sand blast the whole thing, he can do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is seasoned collectors who do this all the time.
> I've had a few that were difficult to read after cleaning, so I take a picture and blow it up so it's easier to read.
> ...




I agree, in this regard, totally. I just thought it was such a sudden burst I didn't want him to take offense without clarification it wasn't aimed right at him about that. 

I see your point and absolutely agree. I saw a video some weeks back, guy took a power sander to the bottom of a Prewar Shelby in OG paint just to see the numbers better,. It was to say the least,. Cringe worthy. 

Laine


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like he'll keep it for now....................................


----------



## rickyd (Dec 2, 2018)

Watched this unfold on spacebook. Guy seems legit, good luck to all!


----------

